# configuring the receiver for the second room TV



## urpalal (Sep 9, 2011)

What do I need to do from a configuration standpoint to get my 2nd room tv to receive signal? My connections, plitters etc are all connected correctly


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I found Duo mode wouldn't work until the TV2 remote was linked.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

urpalal said:


> What do I need to do from a configuration standpoint to get my 2nd room tv to receive signal? My connections, plitters etc are all connected correctly


Hi... firstly, we would need to know more about your setup to even guess at an answer.

Are you using the coax modulated output or the RCA connections for your TV2 location, for example?


----------

